# Tache sur écran imac 17



## mylos (12 Novembre 2003)

Voici ma config : imac 17 1GHz sous 10.2.8 acheté en février dernier.

Depuis quelques jours, jai une petite tache blanche qui apparaît en haut à droite de lécran.
On la distingue quau bout de quelques heures écran allumé. Si je suspends lactivité elle satténue ou  disparaît selon la durée de suspension. 
Chose étrange, la tache napparaît pas sur une capture décran. Elle a une forme bizarre, on  dirait un bout de vert de terre de 2 cm de long et de 2mm de diamètre qui longe verticalement lécran.

Pour linstant, cest pas très gênant mais jai peur quelle se propage sur tout lécran.
Je me pose donc la question suivante : cela vaut-il le coup de faire jouer la garanti auprès de la FNAC pour ce problème (connaissant leur niveau de compétence) au risque dattendre une éternité pour au final me voir retourner liMac dans le même état voir pire...ou bien faut-il vermifuger mon iMac ?


----------



## Telonioos (12 Novembre 2003)

ça ne ressemblerais pas à des pixels mort ça ?? suite par exemple à un appui trop important sur cette zone de l'écran ??


----------



## kitetrip (13 Novembre 2003)

> cela vaut-il le coup de faire jouer la garantie


Ben vu le prix d'un iMac 17", je crois que oui.


----------



## mylos (13 Novembre 2003)

Telonioos a dit:
			
		

> ça ne ressemblerais pas à des pixels mort ça ?? suite par exemple à un appui trop important sur cette zone de l'écran ??



Des pixels morts qui se régénéraient à froid ? Non, je ne pense pas. On pourrait à la limite parler de pixels qui se fatiguent ! 
Je ne sais pas si c'est une coincidence, mais j'ai l'impression que cette tâche est apparue au même moment où j'ai décidé de placer le dock à droite avec le masquage désactivé. A moins que le fait d'avoir changer l'emplacement a tout simplement attiré mon regard de ce côté. Dans le doute, je l'ai remis en bas et je verrais bien


----------



## azerty (13 Novembre 2003)

mylos a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Chose étrange, la tache napparaît pas sur une capture décran.
> ...



        ...bizarre, en effet, ça ne serait pas plutôt une tache sur tes lunettes ?


----------



## eTeks (15 Novembre 2003)

Moi, j'ai une tâche plus claire tout en haut à droite de l'écran. En fait, elle ne se voit que très légèrement au lancement du Mac tant que la barre de menu n'est pas encore là.
Ca m'embête de devoir ramener la machine pour un défaut qui ne se voit qu'au lancement de la machine, mais comme la flêche gauche de mon clavier est faiblarde aussi (à force de jouer à Deimos Rising 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je crois que quelques jours avant la fin de la garantie je vais aller faire réparer tout ça d'un coup...


----------



## mylos (16 Novembre 2003)

Finalement le dock n'y était pour rien. Voila une photo pour vous donner une petite idée.


----------



## davidcaro2 (25 Novembre 2003)

J'ai un ami, qui a EXACTEMENT la même tâche au même endroit

As tu fait intervenir Applecare?

Je pensais à un decollement de la parois protrectrice par rapport a la dalle de pixels ! je sais pas si c'est possible


----------



## davidcaro2 (25 Novembre 2003)

ha oui au fait, iMac 17" 1Ghz acheté quasi a la même époque 

tache imac


----------



## mylos (25 Novembre 2003)

davidcaro2 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un ami, qui a EXACTEMENT la même tâche au même endroit
> 
> As tu fait intervenir Applecare?



Si j'avais eu l'Applecare je n'aurais pas hésité. Je n'ai que la garantie FNAC et j'ai gardé un très mauvais souvenir de leur SAV. Mais là je pense que je ne vais pas tarder à y aller, j'ai découvert quelque chose qui me fait flipper.

En activant l'effet zoom pour faire disparaître la barre des menus, jai découvert  avec stupeur  que la tache continuait sa progression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au bout d1 heure 

Après 1/2 heure de veille, tout disparaît...


----------



## azerty (25 Novembre 2003)

on dirait une tache d'humidité ... ? en tout cas, effectivement, un pb  de décollement dû au réchauffement de l'écran au bout d'un certain temps ...


----------



## mylos (26 Novembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> on dirait une tache d'humidité ... ? en tout cas, effectivement, un pb  de décollement dû au réchauffement de l'écran au bout d'un certain temps ...



Et vous pensez qu'on peut faire jouer la garantie pour ce genre de problème ? 
Quelqu'un sait comment fonctionne la SAV de la FNAC ?  C'est eux qui prennent en charge le matériel ou ils l'envoient à APPLE ?


----------



## azerty (26 Novembre 2003)

évidemment... il faut téléphoner à l'Apple Assistance, et normalement, il devraient proposer de venir le chercher, je pense...


----------



## Pololops (26 Novembre 2003)

Je viens de tomber par hasard sur ce sujet, en cherchant un moyen d'activer le mode étendu avec deux écrans sur mon iMac G4 17 pouce, et alors que je pensais avoir une tache, j'apprend que d'autres ont ce truc bizarre en haut à droite, juste à cheval sur la barre des menu et le bureau.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je l'ai acheté en avril dernier. Je crois que je suis bon pour faire jouer la garantie. 

Le problème est que je n'ai pas souscris d'AppleCare; comment dois-je faire?


----------



## JPTK (26 Novembre 2003)

Tu n'as pas souscrit à la l'extension valable 3 ans mais tu as qd même 1 an d'apple care, donc tu es encore sous garantie.


----------



## Pololops (26 Novembre 2003)

Merci pour la réponse, mais jaipatoukompri,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , j'ai vu sur le site d'Apple que l'assistance téléphonique était payante.

Je m'explique, j'ai acheter mon iMac sur l'AppleStore, aussi, c'est avec lui que je dois contacter pour faire péter la garantie. Or il n'y a sur le site d'Apple, que ce numero AppleCare qui est payant, et pas des moindres. Comment je dois prendre contact avec eux; car C'est bien floue comme il faut sur le site de la pomme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Merci


----------



## JPTK (26 Novembre 2003)

lol... toujours flou c'est clair... ça fait fonction de tamis... faut être motivé pour appeler, on essaye de te perdre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est toujours comme ça avec les grosses boîtes... tu ne vois qu'elles ds le monde, elles te promettent tout, mais une fois que tu as acheté, tu n'existes plus... c'est con mais c'est un peu ça...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref... je suis pas très au fait, n'ayant jamais contacté apple depuis que j'ai des macs... je sais qu'il existe un numéro gratos et un payant... mais pour rejoindre ce que je dis plus haut, je crois que le gratuit est pour les futurs clients... toi tu es obligé de taxer


----------



## JPTK (26 Novembre 2003)

Appelle de chez un ami...


----------



## JPTK (26 Novembre 2003)

Bon y a quelqu'un qui peut répondre à cette question très simple : "Faut-il payer pour contacter apple assistance alors que la machine est encore sous garantie ?"


----------



## azerty (27 Novembre 2003)

pas moi, en tout cas, la dernière fois que j'ai téléphoné (pls fois) à Apple Assistance ( 0 825 089 659) , j'étais encore dans les deux premiers mois de garantie...

     ....et juste à l'expiration de ce délai, j'ai revendu mon PwBook...


----------



## eTeks (12 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous,
Est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont fait réparer leur machine pour la tache sur l'écran ? J'arrive en fin de garantie donc j'aurais aimé avoir un dernier avis sur ce problème avant d'envoyer la machine en réparation...


----------



## eTeks (15 Avril 2004)

Voilà c'est changé... et sans avoir été obligé de me séparer de la machine.
Bénéficier de la garantie sur site a été très laborieux mais bon ils ont fini par comprendre que j'y avais droit une fois que je leur ai relu les  conditions générales de vente de l'Apple Store.


----------



## Dad (19 Août 2004)

Décidément ce forum à réponse à tout.

Je distingue depuis quelques jours cette même tâche blanche en haut à droite de l'écran, au démarrage. 
ça a commencé par prendre la forme de l'icône connexion à internet (vous savez, le <...>), puis c'est l'heure qui semblait apparaître... mais rien de grave : à l'allumage, la couleur noir de ces icônes recouvrait le tout. Mais là, le mal s'étend en haut à droite... et c'est vrai qu'au touché, cette zone et beaucoup plus chaude que les autres.

Du coup me volà inquiet. La bete n'est plus sous garantie...


----------



## Dad (24 Août 2004)

Finalement, j'ai peut être trouvé une solution, même s'il semble qu'elle ne soit que momentanée. 

Il suffisait simplement de laisser reposer et donc refroidir l'écran en l'éteignant sur une longue durée et d'éviter de le faire chauffer en choisissant un fond d'écran plus sombre. Quelques réglages dans l'économiseur d'écran, et voilà.

Au bout de quelques jours, la tache semble avoir disparu d'elle meme...


----------

